# Suche Programm oder Inet-Seite für Mugshots



## Healor (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für das IPhone gibt es eine App, die nennt sich Mugshot Maker. Mit dieser App kann man sich selbst ein Verbrecherfoto, auch "Mugshot" genannt erstellen. Diese sogenannten Mugshots sind Fotos, die die Polizei hat wenn man die Wache "besuchen" darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss eine Tafel mit Namen usw in der Hand halten und man wird von mehreren Seiten abgelichtet.

Ich Suche eine Seite oder ein Programm für den PC, mit dem man sich solche Mugshots selbst machen kann. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts brauchbares gefunden. Das ganze sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze natürlich mit einem Bild von mir und richtig rum gedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2010)

photoshop, gimp, paint.net




such ne leere fotowand (mit den strichen da)

2pics von dir (ausgeschnitten) + mit nem schwarz weiss effekt drauf

und sone tafel mit den infos drauf.. wirds irgendwo im netz

dat wars


----------



## Healor (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir klar, das ich es so auch selbst machen könnte. Es wäre aber einfacher wenn es diesen Mugshot Creator, oder sowas änliches, auf dem PC geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

